# Who you would choose to fight against bareknuckles



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

I would have to pick Lou Ferrigno. I would not want to get hit by Iron Mike in his prime , those martial arts guys are way too fast , and Stone Cold is a maniac ******* , Lou is just a bodybuilder , I know I'll get my ass kicked , but I would deal with it.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i picked chuck.... if i got hit by lou or tyson i would die


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

"....fu*k'n chuck norris"


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Lou than stone cold. Why they are not trained real fighters, or punchers. Maybe stone cold did some wrestling or something, but i will take my chances with the steroid heads. f*ck getting hit by tyson or bruce lee. 
Anyone see Ong Bok? That guy in that movie was a bad ass. Keep him out the polls.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Chuck...maybe segal i dunno he is pretty big









Id be quick that's for sure


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sigal or stone cold. I dont want to die.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

iron mike...id beat tat ****** ass


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I think I would stand a chance against norris or segal. both of them are getting pretty old









But depends on the type of mood I'm in. There have been many of times where I wished I could fight someone like Tyson (minus the ear biting that is...)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> I think I would stand a chance against norris or segal. both of them are getting pretty old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stone cold isn't that big, and has no training in real fighting.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I would choose Bruce Lee.

He is dead.

Thank you.

Pac


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i bet i could beat everyone up in this forum for sure...yes im an e thug bitches so suck it


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would stand a chance against norris or segal. both of them are getting pretty old
> ...


6'3'' 260'' isnt that big?









Id choose Chuck, hed kick you knockyou and leave you alone
proably ge you some water afterwards...lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I would pick Tyson... I'm a MexiCAN!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Chuck Norris, he has always been a joke, second place would be either steve austin or lou ferrigno.

For those who picked Seagal, he might not look the part but he IS an Aikido master, he estudied it in Japan and had a dojo there for over 10 years before he became a movie star. I have seen videos of him when he was young and I wouldn't mess with him.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

chuck norris is a p*ssy, id rather get fucked up by him than mike or bruce lee, those guys would probably cause my brain to hemmorage.

and lemmy, mike tyson would murder you ;x


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

I love all these tuff guys who say they can beat up mike tyson , id like to see them piss themselves when you actually would get put into a ring with him.







let alone when he laughs at you when you try to knock him down.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

#REMOVED# im OG id beat his ass in 3 punches...one to the nuts...another to the nuts...then another to the nuts


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

That is, assuming you have the time to get a punch in..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ill fake like im hurt and then ill get up when hes not looking and then ill hit him in the nuts


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

Fizzly the only reason you'd hit him in the nuts is because you would be lyin on your back hemmoriging like a little bitch. I thought girls hit men in the nuts


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

#REMOVED# call it however u want to...if i hit him in the nuts with one good hit im winnin this sh*t


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sigal, he isnt as brutal as the others...i think.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I thought this would be a street fight (no rules). I would kick his ass and after words I say, Mike you got


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

the grinch said:


> Lou than stone cold. Why they are not trained real fighters, or punchers. Maybe stone cold did some wrestling or something, but i will take my chances with the steroid heads. f*ck getting hit by tyson or bruce lee.
> Anyone see Ong Bok? That guy in that movie was a bad ass. Keep him out the polls.
> [snapback]928470[/snapback]​


 yeah i saw ong bak. that flying knee stuff looks like it'd hurt.

I could take lou... in three rounds..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude remember when he elbowed teh guy in the head at the end...fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah.. but the best was.. his first fight. one kick dropped the guy cold.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ferrigno


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> dude remember when he elbowed teh guy in the head at the end...fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
> [snapback]928715[/snapback]​


How about the double knee through the guy and the scaffolding


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea dude...how do u kick a guy and he just gets knocked out..it didnt look that bad to me...and why did that guy protecting the bhudda not get up and hit the guy who talked with that f*cking funky robotic voice....when that robotic guy laughed...i was crying it was so funny


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm with Pacman, bring on Bruce Lee, hell, I'll take on him and his kid both.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> iron mike...id beat tat ****** ass
> [snapback]928526[/snapback]​





> #REMOVED# call it however u want to...if i hit him in the nuts with one good hit im winnin this sh*t


Fizz, stop saying the N word.. your aren't black, plus it might offend other members. And take it easy with the F word as well. Sheeeesh.

For me, I'd choose Chuck. He's old and still a joke.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

A) Lou Ferrigno
B) Iron Mike Tyson
C) Bruce Lee
D) Stone Cold Steve Austin
E) Chuck Norris
F) Steven Sigal
...
..
.
..
...
G) ALL OF THE ABOVE MOTHERF*&$%#


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

CHUCK norris is a little BITCH i would quikly PUNCH HIM in the THROAT

then ill take my time kicking his ass!!!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Why does everyone seem to forget that Chuck Norris was a student of Bruce Lee along with Kareem Abdul Jabaar (SP?)? Norris would definitly put a hurting on someone and is far from a bitch or puss.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> Why does everyone seem to forget that Chuck Norris was a student of Bruce Lee along with Kareem Abdul Jabaar (SP?)? Norris would definitly put a hurting on someone and is far from a bitch or puss.
> [snapback]928911[/snapback]​


Yeah, but that was 30+ yrs ago. Kareem went to play in the NBA after Lee passed, Norris became some Ranger in Texas. And who'd be afraid of some old foggy in a cowboy hat, who fights is enemies with outdated karate moves?

What about Jackie Chan?? He's old.. but I'd definately still wouldnt mess with him.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Chuck Norris - I hate that guy so much I'd love to beat the flesh of his skull, if necessary with bare knuckles









But reality would look slightly different if I ever got into that situation...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> CHUCK norris is a little BITCH i would quikly PUNCH HIM in the THROAT
> 
> then ill take my time kicking his ass!!!
> [snapback]928908[/snapback]​


 LOL!!!!!!!11


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

LOL @ how some of you think you can take Chuck Norris. HAHAHAHAHA.

And Al, simply cause Chuck is like 40-50 doesnt mean he still can't put a hurting on you. I remember reading on how some 86 year old war veteran beat the f*ck out of a robber.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > Why does everyone seem to forget that Chuck Norris was a student of Bruce Lee along with Kareem Abdul Jabaar (SP?)? Norris would definitly put a hurting on someone and is far from a bitch or puss.
> ...


Read what it says above the poll

"Remember this is in their prime"
I'd be scared as f*ck of Chuck Norris in his prime.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

i voted bruce lee.
Just to fight him for the thrill of it.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> i voted bruce lee.
> Just to fight him for the thrill of it.
> [snapback]929124[/snapback]​


 I was thinking the same thing, as long as he doesn't kill me it would be cool "check it out dude, see this scar? that was from when I fought Bruce Lee", I would also ask for an autograph before he kicks my ass, lol.


----------



## wpsanders (Jul 13, 2004)

I saw Chuck Norris on New Years Eve, he's got a vacation place here. He's not very big and has a bad hip, hip replacement. So If I had to I think I could take him, if not my boys would rat f*ck him if he really put a hurting on me.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

BRUCE LEE FOR SURE getting beaten to a pulp by a legend is worth it and you could see how fast he realy was

r.i.p the greatest fighter ever


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> And Al, simply cause Chuck is like 40-50 doesnt mean he still can't put a hurting on you. I remember reading on how some 86 year old war veteran beat the f*ck out of a robber.
> [snapback]929112[/snapback]​





wpsanders said:


> I saw Chuck Norris on New Years Eve, he's got a vacation place here. He's not very big and has a bad hip, hip replacement.


I rest my case... I betcha even our 17 yr old e*gangster Fizzly can whip his behind. But Im sorry, he has nothing else to look forward to but to die already.

(Sorry, that was harsh)


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

for everyone who says they will fight one of these guys because they are old , look at the top of the list of choices , it says , remember , this is if these guys were in thier prime of thier career.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Wheres Ricky Hatten in the pole, i wouldnt f*ck with that guy. He's only small but he packs a punch and nothing seems to hurt him


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You would have to be insane to bareknuckle Mike Tyson. Thats how he started out, and now he has years of boxing training behind him...he would destroy anyone on this site.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Steven Segal is a ***... id take my chances with him... at least norris is trained... so he may kick my ass... (actually all of them would...







)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh yeah... no randy couture?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Id take them all on
















No just kidding.. I would have to say Chuck Norris, the way he is right now. Old and washed up selling total gyms. haha


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

kiddynamite said:


> for everyone who says they will fight one of these guys because they are old , look at the top of the list of choices , it says , remember , this is if these guys were in thier prime of thier career.
> [snapback]929200[/snapback]​


hmmm.. in thier prime I'd take on tyson. madison square garden, He'd knock me out. i'd wake up rich.

but i think i'd could still take lou. i'd hurt him in the first. come close to a TKO in the second.. and put him out in the third


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Lou for sure- a bit slow and old
I would not want to mess with Segal as he is still pretty fast. Chcuk Norris does have a good kick so he would knock my head off.
Bruce in this day and age would be tough as f**k and Stone Cold is a red neck and they always hate to lose a scrap. Plus Texans are nuts!
Tyson is still a bit deranged so he is out of the question


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Steven Sigal because I can't stand his acting


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

wow im surprised lou is winning... he had so much power, doesnt matter if he wasnt trained to fight...

and to this day lou is still pretty big


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

lol... cheater...!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > And Al, simply cause Chuck is like 40-50 doesnt mean he still can't put a hurting on you. I remember reading on how some 86 year old war veteran beat the f*ck out of a robber.
> ...


IN THEIR PRIME!!!!








For a mod you suck.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> #REMOVED# call it however u want to...if i hit him in the nuts with one good hit im winnin this sh*t
> [snapback]928647[/snapback]​


you gatta be from tha bay.....cocky ass #$!*@!!!! Tyson would giggle like a demon possesed child after he tear ur scrotum w/ his bare ass teeth as he "ate your children"!!!!!! I takes a min or 2 for the ball shot to really kick in ne ways.....yould be out cold regaurdless. Ild go toe to toe segal hes getting chunk an fat....be serious! i will call it, not a personal call a call on reality.


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

why i oudda'!
i'd take them alll on at once, hell Yeah

i bet lou is slow 
and stonecold is smaller than me and has no MA training 
so either of those


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

I really think , that if i was to get punched in the nose by Tyson , i would probably die that instant. thats no joke , im only 180 lbs!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hemichromis said:


> why i oudda'!
> i'd take them alll on at once, hell Yeah
> 
> i bet lou is slow
> ...


You are bigger than stone cold? Post ur stats.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

For a while there I thought I was the only one reading the caption
"Remember , this is in the prime of thier career"

It doesn't matter that Lou is slow. If he gets one good punch in either your chest or jaw, you will either be gasping for air or knocked out.

Everyone knows some kind of martial art and are extremely fast, except Lou, and Steve.
With everyone elses speed, I would get multiple times before even realizing it....LOL
So I looked at it like this........Which person would probably hit the slowest and the "softest"?
I would take on Stone Cold.


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

Fido said:


> hemichromis said:
> 
> 
> > why i oudda'!
> ...


6'5 
260lbs mostly muscle (bit podgy though







)

plus i'm younger and fitter(probably)

plus i've been studying MMA for a while


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

kiddynamite said:


> I would have to pick Lou Ferrigno. I would not want to get hit by Iron Mike in his prime , those martial arts guys are way too fast , and Stone Cold is a maniac ******* , Lou is just a bodybuilder , I know I'll get my ass kicked , but I would deal with it.
> [snapback]928447[/snapback]​


Dude, believe it or not Chuck was a crazy mother f-er in his day. I've taken Jiu Jitsu for several years and have heard that he's f-in crazy


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

f*ck stone cold that old fake ass wrestling p*ssy hed get his ass kicked boxing!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I gota pick Bruce. If I'm gonna get my sh*t kicked in no matter what, then it might as well be by a demi-god legend...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm in the minority, picked Tyson. Why? Because in his prime he had the most $$$$$$$$$$ and I think I could take a hit and be on the phone to a lawyer before I hit the ground :rasp:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> I gota pick Bruce. If I'm gonna get my sh*t kicked in no matter what, then it might as well be by a demi-god legend...
> [snapback]930994[/snapback]​


That's not a bad way to look at it either.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> I gota pick Bruce. If I'm gonna get my sh*t kicked in no matter what, then it might as well be by a demi-god legend...


Hah great answer, but if I was to fight one of them it would prob be Steven Seigal. Not cause he is the worst fighter, just cause he is master of Akido which uses defensive technics usually with less offensive hits. Like if I went to strike Seigal he would prob grab my arm and twist it behind my head and take me down with least amount of carnage.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

JAC said:


> Rikimaru said:
> 
> 
> > i voted bruce lee.
> ...


Yeah bruce hit me and make sure its a real nice scar.








Or being a tuff guys like:

"come on brucie is that al u got??"


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm in the minority, picked Tyson. Why? Because in his prime he had the most $$$$$$$$$$ and I think I could take a hit and be on the phone to a lawyer before I hit the ground :rasp:
> [snapback]931271[/snapback]​


true but no matter how much money i got i would stil be pissed off if i had a face like a dinner plate


----------

